# fat boy mapp tanks



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Lenox has changed their mapp tanks. I got a new one today and I dont think I like it. But havent used it yet. Its just fat and my manly hand dont like death gripping the thing.

*FAT BOY - HAS MORE GAS
*Longer Run Times
25% Height Reduction for Greater Accessibility
Innovative *GREEN KEY*® Technology
Improved Mobility


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh thats like the coleman tank


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, I dont have hands that big, I guess ill never buy one. But I do have big feet, and you know what they say about guys with big feet.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

They trip alot ??


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you know what they say about guys with big feet.



you wish!

LOL


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

wear bigger socks?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

You wouldn't be a plumber if the ole wives tale was true now would you Rockstar?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

NOPE, I wear big shoes. Ole wives tale? Please enlighten me on that one. Apparantly my wife does not know that one, which come to think of it, she isn't old either.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW , This thread turned topics fast,

From a fat gas tank to a ...well .............LMAO 

Merry Christmas


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

you think they are not making the reg tanks anymore?... that sucks that fat... I guess they wont fall over as easy....


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the slim tanks. The shelf in my locker holds the slim tank. I only use the slim tank. I just want a slim tank......
Sorry got a little rain man in me there for a sec.
I guess I'll need to buy a new truck.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

torbo torch hopfully will still make the slims


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Wonder how mapp gas would do in my Mr. Heater. It uses the fat propane tanks. Think it might get too hot or clog? Hmmm. I don't like messing with gas. I have no gas license, don't want one. Scares me ship-less since I almost caught my moms carpet on fire when I first started plumbing. Long story there. Just plain skeered of it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Wonder how mapp gas would do in my Mr. Heater. It uses the fat propane tanks. Think it might get too hot or clog? Hmmm. I don't like messing with gas. I have no gas license, don't want one. Scares me ship-less since I almost caught my moms carpet on fire when I first started plumbing. Long story there. Just plain skeered of it.


You must be a _registurd_ contractor in FL?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

certified


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

A certifeid plumber in FL _is_ licensed for gas. I do gas all the time, never had an issue getting a permit for it. Now I am confused for sure. No seperate licensed needed, unless its medical.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Well. Put this way. I never studied gas or had to take a test for it so I assumed I was not licensed for it. I do not do gas, don't like it, am afraid of it. Water can do enough damage let alone fire. lol.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Btw.Am in Charleston. Nice place, Will venture out to see more in the morning. Got here late, like 6 pm. 
I think I did have you confused with someone else. Guess I don,t really know you. My mistake. I have been in business in Tally since 1995. Worked for only 3 different plumbers from 1975 through 1995. I don't advertise, I don't do service. I do only new residential construction, no commercial work. I did sub from roto rooter and Boone plumbing when I first started out. 
Do you buy from E&E mostly, or fergusons? All the folks at both places know me well. Still don't have a clue?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

55% of the exam last year were gas related questions. Guess they have changed it up since you first got your license. Your words have some truth to them. I was talking with a guy that has been certified and in business for 20 yrs, and didn't know he could do gas either. Wish I wouldn't have told him, now he's bidding on it, trying to sub it out to me, but i dont play that middle man stuff.

As far as the danger with gas, it could be. But, thanks to the excellence of the public servants provided by the city to inspect said projects, I assure you, i sleep very well at night.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Mainly E&E, they give me the big company discounts, fergys is a little to high for me. I know boone, and his brother. The guys at E&E know me well. Have been getting parts from them since 99' when i first started with Bennett's, worked for him till 04' then M&L till aug of this year. have been licensed since april of this year. Its going good too. More than I deserve.


----------

